# TSgt Sean Barton killed in training



## JustAnotherJ (Nov 2, 2014)

Sean was fuckin awesome.  Great PJ, great friend.  Rest easy bro.


> *KADENA AIR BASE, Japan -- *Tech. Sgt. Sean Barton, an Air Force Special Operations Command pararescueman assigned to the 320th Special Tactics Squadron, died Oct. 30 from injuries sustained after a rappelling training incident during a joint exercise training event near Kathmandu, Nepal.
> 
> The cause of the incident is currently under investigation.
> 
> ...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 2, 2014)

I am very sorry about the loss of your friend.  My condolences to you and his family & friends.

RIP TSGT Barton.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2014)

To @JustAnotherJ and to  all on the board who may have know him, I am very sorry for the loss of your friend and comrade.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 2, 2014)

Truly sorry to hear about the loss of your friend.
Fair winds and following seas, PJ.


----------



## ZmanTX (Nov 2, 2014)

Damn... Rest in peace TSGT Barton. 

Condolences to his family and @JustAnotherJ and to anyone else who knew him I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2014)

My condolences.

Blue Skies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 2, 2014)

You have my deepest sympathies, @JustAnotherJ .  

Fair winds and following seas, TSGT Barton.


----------



## Johca (Nov 2, 2014)

RIP


----------



## CDG (Nov 2, 2014)

RIP TSgt Barton.  I'm sorry for your loss, J.


----------



## Dame (Nov 2, 2014)

My sincere condolences.

Rest in peace TSgt Barton.


----------



## JHD (Nov 2, 2014)

@JustAnotherJ so sorry for your loss, as well as to others who may have known him.  Rest in peace, and my sincere condolences to family and friends.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 2, 2014)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 2, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service and sacrifice.

My sincerest condolences to all here who knew him personally, as well as to his family and unit.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2014)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Sean was fuckin awesome.  Great PJ, great friend.  Rest easy bro.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 2, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear of this tragic loss. Rest In God's Own Peace, Tsgt Barton, Warrior and Hero. Prayers out for all touched by this very tragic mishap.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 2, 2014)

@JustAnotherJ sorry for you and the PJ communities loss.

RIP.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 3, 2014)

Godspeed, TSgt Barton.



JustAnotherJ, my condolences.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 3, 2014)

RIP PJ, Blue skies.


----------



## Infantry82 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rest easy warrior.


----------



## pardus (Nov 3, 2014)

RIP TSgt Barton.

My sincere condolences to those left behind.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Rest in peace TSgt Barton.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. 

RIP TSgt Barton.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 4, 2014)

RIP TSGT Barton.

My condolences


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 4, 2014)

Fair Winds and Following Seas.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 7, 2014)

It's been a very rough month. To put this in perspective, we lost two active duty PJ's in less than 30 days. Given our small numbers and the closeness of the career field, this is a very big deal. 

Thanks to everyone offering condolences. TSgt Barton, rest easy. We have the watch, and hooyah.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 7, 2014)

RIP and Hand Salute...Condolences to his family and the PJ community.


----------



## CL13 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sean will be truly missed.  He was a great friend and PJ.  
He truly lived out the motto for the first day on indoc.
THAT OTHERS MAY LIVE


----------



## Swift80 (Jun 24, 2015)

I flew a few of his team members to see him in the hospital, I didn't say it at the time but I am sorry for your loss. Until now I was not aware of his name, I appreciate all you guys do.


----------



## HALO99 (Jun 25, 2015)

Rest in Peace.


----------

